# Enclosure recommendations?



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

I need a arboreal enclosure for my Avicularia tarantula. I don't want to make one at home so can someone recommend me a good priced enclosure that I can buy? My tarantula is about 3 inches. Also, is there a way I can tell how old a tarantula is?


----------



## nicodimus22 (Aug 22, 2017)

I would normally recommend Jamie's Tarantula Enclosures (https://jamiestarantulas.com/enclosures/large-adult-enclosures/) but the adult sizes appear to be on backorder, so you might need to look elsewhere if you need it soon.

There isn't really a way to tell age based on size...there are too many variables that affect growth. The only way to know is from accurate record keeping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

He's about 3 inches. Is he an adult? I just got him recently. How long will he live for?


----------



## nicodimus22 (Aug 22, 2017)

If he is sexually mature, he will have bulbous pedipalps (they look like little boxing gloves) and tibial hooks.

http://www.theraphosidae.be/wp-cont...i-tarantula-anatomy-mature-male1-1024x768.png

If you see neither of those, you have either an immature male or a female. I think most avics max out somewhere around the 4-5 inch mark, so it's doubtful that yours is full grown yet. Males typically have a total lifespan of 3-5 years, and females are more like 10-12 from what I've read.


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

Alright, so how long will he/she live for? If he is around 3 to 4 inches?


----------



## nicodimus22 (Aug 22, 2017)

If it's a mature or nearly mature male, 1-2 years. If it's a female, it could be 6+ years. The gender makes a big difference...once you know that, you can make a _really_ broad guess at how old it is and how long it has left.


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

Doesn't look like he/she's mature. What do you think?


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 22, 2017)

Definitely not a mature male, that's for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

Soooo, will I be able to get a good long life out of this? That's what I'm hoping for. I don't want it to die any time soon.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Aug 22, 2017)

H3rmitHasTrantulas said:


> Soooo, will I be able to get a good long life out of this? That's what I'm hoping for. I don't want it to die any time soon.


We won't really know even a ballpark on that until we know the gender. If it's a 3-inch female, you might get 5-10 more years out of it. If it's a male, much less. Such is tarantula keeping...the males live short lives, so we're often hoping for females.


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> We won't really know even a ballpark on that until we know the gender. If it's a 3-inch female, you might get 5-10 more years out of it. If it's a male, much less. Such is tarantula keeping...the males live short lives, so we're often hoping for females.


Gotcha.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 22, 2017)

5 bucks at Walmart. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Just noticed both irminiasbare out here. Extra lucky pic.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 22, 2017)

I also really like these snapware cannisters. They make them in a few different sizes, are perfectly round, and have a lid that you can snap open and shut rather than screw it on and off. It also is translucent so you can see if there is a spider hiding on the lid.

















They range in price from $4.19 to $5.99 a piece. You can look at them all right here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 22, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> 5 bucks at Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had several enclosures to choose from to house slings i got today. I decided to choose these. The twisting lid is such a convenience. As oppose to other enclosures where you have to pry the lids open, and often times disturbing the tenants, these twist smoothly with little to no disturbance. They are also quite tall to house baby versis, and narrow enough to make catching food easier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 22, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> 5 bucks at Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear, Jesus (but no freaking at all) Christ, that I would like to have in Italy those 'containers' but I live in the nation of the Mediterranean Diet, therefore those (exactly those) huge food containers here are non existent. Just like, of course, non existent is Walmart.

But it's okay: I've "terrorized" the Internet for years with the help of this lovely, yellow, Walmart "Evil Smiley Face" u_u

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> 5 bucks at Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really feel like doing any extra work. I just kinda wanna buy something ready to go. All I need to do is just set up some plants, dirt, cork bark. Ect.


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

I want like a reptile enclosure maybe with a door instead of a lid. Any ones you would suggest anyone?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 22, 2017)

H3rmitHasTrantulas said:


> I want like a reptile enclosure maybe with a door instead of a lid. Any ones you would suggest anyone?


Sure, of course. They are perfect for arboreal T's (we use those in Europe since decades), cheap (unlike Exo Terra), and like you said, "ready to use".

Problem: you live in the U.S :-/

Here the link, anyway:

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Glas-Terrari...434627?hash=item489d673f43:g:jMIAAOSwCQZZIq7E


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 22, 2017)

No, wait. You live in Albania, not in the U.S, am I right? 

Saw AL and I thought about Alabama, lol


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 22, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Sure, of course. They are perfect for arboreal T's (we use those in Europe since decades), cheap (unlike Exo Terra), and like you said, "ready to use".
> 
> Problem: you live in the U.S :-/
> 
> ...



It's not fair how it is only 23 euros. Here in the US a 4 x 4 x 8 plastic container will be twice as expensive.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

Nope I live in Alabama. Is exo terra good?


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 22, 2017)

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> How much do you want to spend?


Erm, 25-30 bucks idk.


----------



## aphono (Aug 22, 2017)

Have you checked out exo terra or zilla "tall terrariums"?    They are frequently sold at pet, reptile stores(sometimes walmart has zilla products) or reptile conventions..  you can try looking at online shipping or free delivery of a specific model to your local pet store...  bonus they come in different sizes:

https://www.zillarules.com/all-products/terrariums/front-opening-terrariums

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/terrariums.php

Bit pricey but I think probably great for a beginner with an arboreal species..   The talls are more suitable..


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 22, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> It's not fair how it is only 23 euros. Here in the US a 4 x 4 x 8 plastic container will be twice as expensive.


Well, guys, let's start to consider this detail: you, "we the people" of the U.S, are extremely rich. Plus, and I say plus, mighty & powerful FED will continue to create brand new bucks when needed


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 22, 2017)

Welp you're not gonna have too many options on pre-built cages at that price point. The smallest suitable exo-terra is around $35+ depending on where you buy. There is a used one on ebay right now for $35 or best offer.

I'm not sure if 8" x 8" x 12" is a suitable forever home for a full sized tarantula so you might have to buy a bigger one eventually. I've never used them for arboreals so I can't speak from experience. Someone else will have to weigh in on whether the Nano Tall will work for an adult Avicularia.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

aphono said:


> Have you checked out exo terra or zilla "tall terrariums"?    They are frequently sold at pet, reptile stores(sometimes walmart has zilla products) or reptile conventions..  you can try looking at online shipping or free delivery of a specific model to your local pet store...  bonus they come in different sizes:
> 
> https://www.zillarules.com/all-products/terrariums/front-opening-terrariums
> 
> ...


Looks interesting, I may take a peek at some of em'!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 22, 2017)

H3rmitHasTrantulas said:


> Nope I live in Alabama. Is exo terra good?


Ah, I see. I was right 

Since there's written 'AL' in the profile details, clicking on it leaded me to Albania, lol.

Anyway, sure, Exo Terra (the old models IMO are better) are good. 

Problem: those aren't cheap. Even here in Europe, being honest (compared to alternative products) those aren't.

Not definitely on a $30/50 price range, however :-/


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

Gah, who knew caring for a (Spider) would be so expensive sometimes...


----------



## aphono (Aug 22, 2017)

https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/exo-terra-nano-tall-terrariumm-8x8x12

on sale for 34.99  however I just read miss moxie's comment that might not be a good size for permanent enclosure.. I am new to the hobby myself so I couldn't answer that either.


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

I want something nice and ideal for my Avicularia but I don't wanna get so far up there in price + I would like it pre-built. 

Hmmm, I'm gonna need to keep an eye out.


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

aphono said:


> https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/exo-terra-nano-tall-terrariumm-8x8x12
> 
> on sale for 34.99  however I just read miss moxie's comment that might not be a good size for permanent enclosure.. I am new to the hobby myself so I couldn't answer that either.


Yeah I see that but, I did some measuring and that's just an inch taller than what he already has.


----------



## aphono (Aug 22, 2017)

H3rmitHasTrantulas said:


> Gah, who knew caring for a (Spider) would be so expensive sometimes...



Haha oh yes..  I was thinking the same at the beginning.  However it is not bad at all once you have settled down with the tarantulas and main supplies you want/need.. from then on it's pretty much just getting the feeders.

I got some pretty good deals going to reptile conventions- got several exo terras at 22 each(for my baby whipspiders) They also sell some tarantulas and other inverts and many reptile supplies work great for tarantulas too..  enclosures, cork bark, tongs, substrate, even feeders...  plus fun seeing all those snakes and lizards in all sorts of colors.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 22, 2017)

What!? You literally just have to poke some holes. Better than spending an additional 40 bucks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

aphono said:


> Haha oh yes..  I was thinking the same at the beginning.  However it is not bad at all once you have settled down with the tarantulas and main supplies you want/need.. from then on it's pretty much just getting the feeders.
> 
> I got some pretty good deals going to reptile conventions- got several exo terras at 22 each(for my baby whipspiders) They also sell some tarantulas and other inverts and many reptile supplies work great for tarantulas too..  enclosures, cork bark, tongs, substrate, even feeders...  plus fun seeing all those snakes and lizards in all sorts of colors.


Haha, I have loved taking care of my Brachypelma vagans and my Avicularia Avicularia. But, in the back of my head I'm like "I can't believe I'm caring for Spiders."


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 22, 2017)

Good luck, and I mean that sincerely not sarcastically. You can find a good deal once in a blue moon if you keep an eye out. I suggest trolling craigslist and being open to checking the areas an hour or two away from you too. Better chances of a hit if you catch a wider net. Don't get your hopes up. If the 8" x 8" x 12" isn't big enough then the next exo terra size up seems to be the small tall one that is 18" x 18" x 24" which jumps to over $100.

Edit: Actually, the mini tall (12" x 12" x 18") is around $70+.


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> What!? You literally just have to poke some holes. Better than spending an additional 40 bucks.


Well, people keep telling me it's not ideal and it needs an upgrade and stuff. When it's pretty big and tall. More wide than tall but Tall none the less.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 22, 2017)

aphono said:


> https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/exo-terra-nano-tall-terrariumm-8x8x12
> 
> on sale for 34.99  however I just read miss moxie's comment that might not be a good size for permanent enclosure.. I am new to the hobby myself so I couldn't answer that either.


I agree with miss moxie. Nothing about the price (however the 'Nano' brand are more cheaper) but personally I wouldn't either house an adult arboreal offering not that much of height.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Good luck, and I mean that sincerely not sarcastically. You can find a good deal once in a blue moon if you keep an eye out. I suggest trolling craigslist and being open to checking the areas an hour or two away from you too. Better chances of a hit if you catch a wider net. Don't get your hopes up. If the 8" x 8" x 12" isn't big enough then the next exo terra size up seems to be the small tall one that is 18" x 18" x 24" which jumps to over $100.
> 
> Edit: Actually, the mini tall (12" x 12" x 18") is around $70+.


Well thanks, I really do enjoy my tarantulas!!!  It's a fun new hobby!!!


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 22, 2017)

H3rmitHasTrantulas said:


> Well, people keep telling me it's not ideal and it needs an upgrade and stuff. When it's pretty big and tall. More wide than tall but Tall none the less.


I mean the cage I recommended.


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I mean the cage I recommended.


Oh.


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 22, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I agree with miss moxie. Nothing about the price (however the 'Nano' brand are more cheaper) but personally I wouldn't either house an adult arboreal offering not that much of height.


The critter keeper I have him in is about as tall as the 8x8x12 nano.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 22, 2017)

H3rmitHasTrantulas said:


> The critter keeper I have him in is about as tall as the 8x8x12 nano.


Yes. And for an 'avic' it's ok. Talking about arboreal T's in general, I do prefer, for the likes of fast high strung ones, to offer a bit of more height.

I have a DIY custom arboreal enclosure, the height is 50 cm, more or less (so + or - 19 inches).


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 23, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I'm not sure if 8" x 8" x 12" is a suitable forever home for a full sized tarantula


They're fine for the smaller arboreals, there are a fair few that don't get much beyond 5" (A. minatrix/pretty much any Tapi/P. pulcher/etc.)

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## vespers (Aug 23, 2017)

aphono said:


> https://www.zillarules.com/all-products/terrariums/front-opening-terrariums


I haven't seen these offered for sale yet, even at the reptile shows, but they look interesting. The optional humidity panels for the top are a great concept, its about time a bigger reptile/terrarium company made such an option available with their tanks. Its something that Exo terra and Zoo Med should've started including with their terrariums years ago.


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 24, 2017)

I went and bought a 12×12x18 zilla starter kit! It looks pretty suitable for my 3-4 inch Avicularia.


----------



## H3rmitHasTrantulas (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm pretty excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

